# Buffy had her pups



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We raise Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, in addition to our NDG's. Buffy was bred and she didn't look too chubby. But she gave us 8 puppies! 4 males 4 females. Wow! 

She has been a very good girl and is now retired. When she finishes with these babies she will get spayed and then go to her new forever home with my son's mother-n-law, who lost her 18 year old Husky last year and her hubby a year earlier she is now lonely. So, she's all excited to get Buffy, and I will get to see her on occasion. She's going to love the "non-shedding" aspect of these dogs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh are they cute! Will you be selling them?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

They're darling! I board a few Wheaten Terriers from time to time and they are just the sweetest girls. A great breed to have.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We absolutely ADORE this breed. They love the goats, and can herd them around. They have a big enough bark that they can deter strangers, unless the stranger knows they are Wheaties, and will welcome them in, lol. But, they aren't "barky" dogs. They always want to be "touching" us. There will be a dog at our feet, with his head touching us, great foot warmers!

Yes, we sell puppies. Last time I had folks coming from 100's of miles to get a puppy. I had a gal see our ad from NYC, who was visiting her husband (Neurosurgeon, giving seminar in NY), who then flew pup to their home in Idaho! She told me "don't worry, he's flying 1st class". That was different. Similar thing happened with a lady that was in Philly, that puppy went to Washington state. 

Don't worry, we are not a puppy mill. In fact, I have folks ask me if we are. When I purchased Buffy, I asked for the breeders vet name and phone, I said,"I have to admit, I want to make sure you are not a puppy mill". She chuckled, and said "then you won't be offended if I ask for your info, to make sure YOU are not a puppy mill". Absolutely not, and we exchanged info.

I'll tell you, these dogs have saved our "bacon" more then once during this recession. I hope things get better soon. I think we are going to have to get used to this high unemployment. But, it doesn't seem to have hurt in puppy sales, I always have more buyers then puppies. I have 3 pups promised and haven't even started my advertising.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So will one of the pups be a replacement for mom?

I'm really glad I live too far. They are just too cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw...so cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank you! Yes Karen, we are keeping 2 females from this litter and then we will evaluate them as they grow. Then decide if we want to keep them both or just 1. We will wait a little while before we decide which we will keep. They are trying to walk a little! I just love puppies. Eyes just starting to look ready to open, probably by saturday. Then the real work starts!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , aren't they adorable !! Have you ever heard about Earthdog ?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Earthdog? Isn't that a competition for dogs like the Jack Russell and Cairn Terriers? Wheaties are more like the herding breeds...it's was developed in Ireland as an "all around" farm dog. Love those competitions though. If I had more time I'd do some of those "team" competitions. Fly ball looks like a "hoot"!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Fly all is awesome ,but be prepared for NOISE ! The noise level is just astronomic at those events , lol
But it's tons of fun 
Yeah , Earthdog is for mostly the terrier group , but also a lot of fun , and not demanding on the handler as much as other sports.
You should check out some of the sports , it's just a lot of fun even to sit and watch the team effort it takes to do the sports.


----------

